# ASA Paris Pro/Am Pre Registration Numbers



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

May set another record we will be rolling in tomm night


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

You will have three more there Thursday late afternoon


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Think the weather kept everyone away last year, wether looks good this year! I'll be heading down Thursday, like for me it's only 4 hours


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Long lines at Foley for those not pre-registered might have got more people planning ahead for this one.


----------



## jtelarkin08 (Nov 24, 2009)

I registered like a month ago and still haven't received my target numbers or anything. Hopefully they show up tomorrow


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like a chance of up to 2" of rain tomorrow , bring chest waders !


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Ya we have had those nice days of shooting ....but before the shoot have had monsoons.....it gets muddy down into those woods...bring those boots.... EVERYONE HAVE AN AWESOME TIME


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

jtelarkin08 said:


> I registered like a month ago and still haven't received my target numbers or anything. Hopefully they show up tomorrow


There will be an index card box on the table in front of the registration trailer. Check this box for your range assignment card before you stand in line. Although it sounds like your card was lost in the mail. If so the girls in the trailer will take care of you.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Red57 said:


> Looks like a chance of up to 2" of rain tomorrow , bring chest waders !


I talked to Mike Tyrell yesterday. The ranges are in great shape. The rain event tonight could create some muddy conditions.... just depends on how much rain Paris gets. Last year in rained all day on Friday nonstop. The ranges were not that bad on Saturday.


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

The ranges were terrible last year. Mud was deep with water on top so bring your boots.


----------



## BeetleGuy (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm in my RV in the parking lot. It did rain here but not that much. I'd be surprised if we got an inch. It shouldn't be as muddy as last year


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

BeetleGuy said:


> I'm in my RV in the parking lot. It did rain here but not that much. I'd be surprised if we got an inch. It shouldn't be as muddy as last year


I Shot the 3D practice range this afternoon. It was pretty sloppy already. Boots are a must


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

^^^ I'll be in the same lot with my camper tomorrow!!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

So what's the scoop on the terrain today fellas? Leaving MO early in the morning and need to know if lace-up 9" turkey boots will work or do I need the knee-high rubber boots?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

rattlinman said:


> So what's the scoop on the terrain today fellas? Leaving MO early in the morning and need to know if lace-up 9" turkey boots will work or do I need the knee-high rubber boots?


Bring both. The 3D practice range is bad. But the range I Shot on team shoot was fine. Hard to say.....


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I wore mucks today I was on the same range with garceau and I could got by wihout them..range my wife was on was worse..I'd bring them


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Range we shot the team shoot in had some water in the lanes but nothing like the wet years in the past. No more rain in the forecast so it should be an awesome weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Have fun. Wish I was there.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> Have fun. Wish I was there.


Same


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Have fun. Wish I was there.


Ditto


----------



## Archerybuff (Oct 6, 2002)

Had a little fun in the team shoot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

1603 shooters at Paris !!!!

Up 300 shooters from last year.


----------

